# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Բնապահպանություն >  Ոչնչացման դեմ ապստամբություն / Extinction Rebellion

## Ներսես_AM

Գլոբալ տաքացման մասին շատ են խոսում, բայց փաստացի ձեռնարկվող քայլերը բավարար չեն պրոցեսը կանգնեցնելու համար։ Այս տարի նույնպես գրացվել է մթնոլորտ արտանետված ջերմոցային գազերի ռեկորդային աճ։ 
Զարգացած երկրների կառավարությունների մեծ մասը զբաղված են հիմար օրակարգերով, երբ գլոբալ տաքացումը բոլոր մարդկանց վրա աղետալի հետևանքներ ա ունենալու, եթե ռադիկալ միջոցներ ձեռք չառնենք։ 

Անգլիայում վերջին երկու շաբաթը ահագին աղմուկ է հանում մի շարժում, որը կոչվում է «Extinction Rebellion»։ 
Զզված կառավարության անգործությունից, որոշել են սկսել խաղաղ, ոչ–բռնի քաղաքացիական անհնազանդության գործողությունների։  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 
Կազմակերպիչներն ասում են, որ մեյլինգլիստերը, թռուցիկները, քայլերթերը առանձնապես օգուտ չեն տալիս։ Կառավարությունը թքած ունի ուղղակի։ Իսկ քաղաքը պառալիզացնելով իրենց մասին նախ շատ ավելի շատ մարդիկ կիմանան ու կմիանան։ Կառավարությունն էլ ինչ որ պահի կսկսի հաշվի նստել։ 

Անցյալ շաբաթ օրը մի քանի հազար մարդ մի քանի ժամ փակել էին Լոնդոնի հինգ հարակից կամուրջները, փաստացի կաթվածահար անելով երթևեկությունը քաղաքի կետնրոնում։ Մեթոդները լրիվ նույնն են ինչ մեր հեղափոխության ժամանակ  :Smile:  մի տարբերությամբ որ անգլիացի ոստիկանները անհամեմատ ավելի համբերատար ու հարգալից են իրենց մինչհեղափոխական հայ գործընկերներից։

Իրենց կայքը https://rebellion.earth/

Հիմնական պահանջներն են՝
Կառավարություն պետք է խոսի ճշմարտությունը կլիմայի ու ընդհանրապես ավելի լայն էկոլոգիական վտանգների մասինԿառավարությունը պետք ծրագրեր մշակի ջերմոցային գազերը արտանետումները net zero հասցնելու 2025 թվականինՔաղաքացիական հասարակությանը ներգրավել վերոնշյալ գործընթացներում


էս էլ ռեպորտաժ անցած շաբաթվա մասին 






Ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք։ Հաջողություն կունենա՞ էս նախաձեռնությունը։

----------

ivy (24.11.2018), Jarre (24.11.2018), Sambitbaba (24.11.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (24.11.2018), Արշակ (26.11.2018), Գաղթական (25.11.2018), Հայկօ (24.11.2018), Շինարար (24.11.2018), Ուլուանա (24.11.2018), Ռուֆուս (25.11.2018), Վիշապ (25.11.2018), Տրիբուն (25.11.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

Ֆրանսիայում էլ մարդիկ ապստամբում են վառելիքի հարկերի բարձրացման դեմ, որ իբր ուղղված էր էկոլոգիապես ավելի մաքուր էներգիա ստանալու ծախերին:
Մոլորակի  բնակչության կտրուկ աճի հետ էկոլոգիական խնդիրները լուծելը վայթե ահագին բարդանում է: 
Ես ճիշտն ասած վախենում եմ պատկերացնել, թե ինչ է լինելու մի 30 տարուց, կամ 50 տարուց:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք։ Հաջողություն կունենա՞ էս նախաձեռնությունը։


Ընդհանուր առմամբ ողջունում եմ մարդկանց անհանգստությունն ու պահանջլը, որը կառավարությանը զգաստ կպահի:

Բայց կոնկրետ էդ խմբի մասին, մոտս տպավորություն է, որ սովորական արկածախնդիրներ են:
Համենայն դեպս՝ իրենց անհեռանկար պահանջներն են դա վկայում ու հրավիրված ելույթ ունեցողները. ռեփեր, գրող և այլն:

Մեկ էլ՝ կլիմայական փոփոխություններով լուրջ անհանգստացողից ամենաքիչնա էլի սպասելի, որ Երկրորդ Համաշխարհայինում իրենց ավանդն ունեցած կանանց ձոնված մոնումենտի հանդեպ վանդալություն անեն..





> Հիմնական պահանջներն են՝
> [*]Կառավարություն պետք է խոսի ճշմարտությունը կլիմայի ու ընդհանրապես ավելի լայն էկոլոգիական վտանգների մասին


1000 ու մի հատ գիտական հոդվածներ կան էս թեմային նվիրված ու տարբեր երկրների կառավարությունների պատվերով լիքը անալիտիկ ու գիտական խմբեր են աշխատում դրանց վրա:
Տեսնես դրանցից քանի՞սն են աչքի անցկացրել կազմակերպիչները..





> [*]Կառավարությունը պետք ծրագրեր մշակի ջերմոցային գազերը արտանետումները net zero հասցնելու 2025 թվականին


Բրիտանիան փաստացի Կյոտոյի Պրոտոկոլը վավերացրած երկիրա ու իր առջև դրված target-ներին հասնումա՝ արտանետվող գազերի ծավալների նվազեցման հարցում:

Ավելի իմաստալից կլիներ ամերիկացիների բողոքը՝ ընդդեմ Թրամփի վերջին որոշման, ով իր եկամուտներն ավելիա գերադասում, քան բնությանը վնաս հասցնելը:





> [*]Քաղաքացիական հասարակությանը ներգրավել վերոնշյալ գործընթացներում


Աբսուրդ )))
Ասենք տարեկան համաշխարհային սամմիտներ են լինում՝ գլոբալ տաքացման վերաբերյալ ու կառավարության անդամներ ու գիտնականներ են մասնակցում:

Լիքը ծրագրեր կան, թե ինչպես ու որքան պիտի արտանետվող գազերը նվազեցնեն արդյունաբերության, հոսանքօգտագործման, երթևեկության, շինարարության ու գյուղատնտեսության բնագավառներում:

Ասենք՝ Extinction Rebellion-ի պատկերացմամբ էս ամենն առանց քաղաքացիական հասարակությանը ներգրավելուա արվո՞ւմ..

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք։ Հաջողություն կունենա՞ էս նախաձեռնությունը։


Չէ, չի ունենա ․․․  :Sad:  Կապիտալիստական աշխարհում քանի արտանետելն ավելի շահավետ ա, քան չարտանետելը, գոլաբլ տաքացումը ոչ մեկի տանձին չի լինելու։ Բոլորը խոսելու են, բողոքելու են, լիքը աղմուկ, ու ոչ մի արդյունք։ Էսօրվա տնտեսական-քաղաքական միտքը նենց ա, որ թերթրի առաջին էջերի կարևոր ցուցանիշը ՀՆԱ աճի տոկոսն ա, ոչ թե արտանետումների նվազման տոկոսը։ 

Էս միջոցառումների կարևորությունը, ինձ թվում ա, awareness raising-ն ա։ Լիքը ու լիքը մարդ պիտի սկսի ավելի շատ մտածել էս մասին ու երևի մի պահից լավ կլինի։

----------

LisBeth (25.11.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (25.11.2018)

----------


## LisBeth

Էս վերջերս մի հատ ծանոթ շտապ գրությամբ ինձ ուղարկել էր Արտյուշ Բերտրենի ֆիլմերը, ասում էր թե եկել ա պահը որ բոլորը նայեն ու գիտակցեն պատասխանատվությունը։ Home ֆիլմի մասին ա խոսքը։ Մտածեցի որ դատելով ֆիլմի ստեղծման թվից 2009, էդ ժամանակը արդեն անցել ա։ 
 Ասածս էն ա որ խնդիրը նոր չի, ու բարձրաձայնվում ա շուտվանից։ Ուղղակի պետք ա ավելի շատ նյութեր հրապարակվեն ու տարածվեն։ 

 Home ֆիլմի մեջ ինձ դուր եկավ, որ մենակ չէր ասվում թե ես ինչ քխ են որ աղտոտում են բնությունը ու ինվայըրմենթըլ կատաստրոֆի են բերում, այլ նաև որ որոշկի կատեգորիայի մարդկանց համար դա գոյատևելու միջոց ա։ Նենց որ սա շատ բարդ ու կոմպլեքս խնդիր ա, որի լուծումն էլ պետք ա որ ահագին ժամանակատար լինի։

----------


## LisBeth

Մենք հիմա նույնիսկ նորմալ աշխատող ալտերնատիվ էներգիայի աղբյուր չունենք։ Արևային էներգիայի մասին հա խոսվում ա, բայց արժանի ուշադրություն ու գումարներ չեն հատկացվում կարծես թե։
 Ո՞վ ա էս ոլորտից տեղյակ։ Հետազոտությունների ֆինասավորում, լուրջ հեռանկարներ ունեցող պրոյեկներ..

----------


## Գաղթական

«Նորմալ աշխատող ալտերնատիվ էներգիայի աղբյուր չունենք»
ՃՃՃ

----------


## LisBeth

> «Նորմալ աշխատող ալտերնատիվ էներգիայի աղբյուր չունենք»
> ՃՃՃ


Ու ի՞նչը քեզ այդքան զվարճացրեց

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Տրիբունը ճիշտ ա ասում։ Քանի աշխարհը փողատերերի ձեռն ա, շրջակա միջավայրի պաշտպանությանն ուղղված ոչ մի լուրջ միջոցառում չի կարա իրականացվի։ Մարդիկ դեռ սև ուրբաթ օրը իրանց գցում են խանութներ ու լիքը անպետք զիբիլ առնում, որ իրանց պետք չի։ Կարա՞ս բացատրես մարդկանց, որ էդ զիբիլը չառնեն, որ արտադրողն էլ էլ չաշխատի։ Իհարկե չես կարա։ Կարա՞ս արտադրողին ստիպես, որ չարտադրի։ Չես կարա, որտև փողատերն իրանք են, խաղի կանոններն իրանք են թելադրում։

Ինչ խոսք, դա չի նշանակում, որ պետք ա սուսուփուս տեղներս նստենք։ Ամեն մեկն իրա կարացածի չափով ա անում։ Բայց եթե ասենք սաղ էս էրեխու նման լինեն, ինձ թվում ա՝ փողատերերը շատ փախնելու տեղ չեն ունենա։

Մենք էլ վերջերս հսկայական ստորագրահավաք ենք արել Դանիայի համալսարանների կլիմայական քաղաքականությունը փոխելու համար։ Մյուսների մասին չգիտեմ, բայց մեր համալսարանն արձագանքել ա, ու որոշակի փոփոխություններ նախատեսում ա էդ ուղղությամբ։ Բայց դե Դանիայում ութ հատ համալսարան կա, ասենք թե էդ ութը փոխեց իրա քաղաքականությունը։ Փողատերերը ոչ մի տեղին չի մեկ ա։ 

Ինչ վերաբերում ա էներգիայի ալտերնատիվ աղբյուրներին, ապա Դանիայում էներգիայի 43%֊ը քամուց ա ստացվում։ Որոշ շենքեր արևային պանելներ էլ ունեն, բայց դե էստեղ արևն էնքան քիչ ա, որ արևային էներգիայով մենակ հեռախոս կարաս լիցքավորես։ Հա, մեկ էլ արևային էներգիայով լիցքավորվող լամպ ունեմ, որը կլոր տարին հանգիստ օգտագործում եմ։ Հայաստանում օրինակ արևային էներգիան ավելի շատ բաներ կարա ծածկի, ու գիտեմ մարդկանց, ովքեր ամբողջությամբ կամ մասամբ արևային էներգիա են օգտագործում։ Բայց լսել եմ նաև, որ էդ պանելները ներմուծող ու տեղադրող ընկերությունները եքա դիմադրության են հանդիպել նախկին իշխանությունների կողմից։ Նենց որ էլի որոշողը փողատերն ա էղել։ Չգիտեմ՝ ներկայիս իշխանություններն էդ ուղղությամբ ինչ կանեն։

----------

LisBeth (25.11.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

Արտանետումները դադարեցնելու մասին խոսք չկա ու չի կարող լինել:
Համենայն դեպս՝ մարդկության զարգացվածության տվյալ փուլում:
Խոսքը միայն գնում է էդ արտանետումները նվազեցնելու մասին:

ՈՒ էդ արտանետումներն իրականացնում են ոչ միայն արտադրողները, այլև՝ վերը նշածս բոլոր 5 սեկտորներից:

Բայց ինչ վերաբերումա արտադրողներին (արդյունաբերությանը), գործող դրույթներից հիմնականները սրանք են.

- CO2 արտանետողները պետք է հավելյալ հարկ վճարեն դրա համար:
Իսկ չափից շատ CO2 արտանետողները՝ պետք է հատուկ թույլտվություն ունենան դրա համար:
EU ETS (Emissions Trading System)-ի տվյալների համաձայն 2020թ-ին 21% ավելի քիչ CO2 կարտանետվի քան էր 2005թ-ին:

- Այլընտրանքային էներգիայի աղբյուրների օգտագործման խթանում.
Խոշոր ընկերություններն էլ (ինչպես նաև բնակչությունը) պետությունից հավելյալ սուբսիդավորում կստանան՝ այլընտրանքային էներգիայի օգտագործման համակարգեր ներդնելով:

- Ջեռուցիչ համակարգերը պետք է հատուկ նորմերի համապատասխանեն, որոնց համաձայն չի թույլատրվում որոշակի քանակից ավել գազ արտանետել:

- Ընկերությունները պարտավոր են օզոնային շերտին վնասող ու f-գազերի չնախատեսված արտահոսքերի հայտնաբերմանն ուղղված պարբերաբար ստուգումներ իրականացնել:
Էդ գազերը հիմնականում արտանետվում են զովացնող համակարգերի կողմից՝ սառնարաններ, airco, սառնարան-բեռնատարներ և այլն:

----------


## LisBeth

Սենց կարդում եմ որոշ հոդվածներ, մտածում եմ ես աշխարհի ամենապատասխանատու երկրում եմ ապրում, էկոլոգիապես մաքուր, որ ոչ միայն կրճատել ա արտանետումները 1990 սկսած 46 տոկոսով, այլև պատրաստվում ա ևս 25 տոկոսով ավելացնել այդ ցուցանիշը մինչ 2025 թվականը։ 
 Հետաքրքիր ա ի՞նչի հաշվին։
  Խիստ կասկածում եմ որ քվոտին ինչ որ մեկը ուշադրություն ա դարձրել, քանի որ քիմ գործարանների աշխատանքին ծանոթ լինելով, տեղյակ եմ որ իրանք իրանց արտանետումները վարպետորեն կոծկում են։ Ու սա ոչ միայն գազային արտանետումների հետ կապված։ Գետի քիմիական ախտոտումը բարեհաջող լռության ա մատնվում, երբ ուղղակի կապ կա քիմգործարանի գործարկման ու քաղծկեղով հիվանդացման դեպքերի քանակի ավելացման մեջ։ Ու աշխատողները տեղյակ են, բայց չեն զեկուցում համապատասխան օրգանների, քանի որ զավոդը կփակվի, իսկ իրենք ընտանիք պետք ա պահեն։
 Բայց դե էներգետիկան ա հիմնական արտանետման աղբյուրը 82,8 տոկոս, արդյունաբերություն ու մնացած արտանետումները միասին սրա շունն էլ չեն լինի։ Ընդ որում տարածական բազմազանության ֆոնին հասանելի են բոլոր տեսակի վերականգնվող էներգետիկ ռեսուրսներ արևային, ջրային, քամու։

Համ էլ պետք չի մոռանալ ոչ անտրոպոգեն արտանետումների մասին։ Ու նաև կլանող ֆակտրների մասին։ Այսինքն անտառահատումների կրճատումը ու կանաչապատումը պայքարի մեթոդիկա որպես։ Մի քանի ակտիվ կանաչապատման ծրագրերի ռաստվել եմ, բայց դրանք կոմերցիոն նպատակներով արվող բաներ էին։ Յանիմ տեսեք մենք ինչ լավն են որ զբաղվում են սենց բաներով։ Չնայծ հեչ դեմ չեմ սենց ցուցամոլության քանի դեռ տեսնում եմ որ որոշակի օգտակար արդյունք կարա բերի։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էս վերջերս մի հատ ծանոթ շտապ գրությամբ ինձ ուղարկել էր Արտյուշ Բերտրենի ֆիլմերը, ասում էր թե եկել ա պահը որ բոլորը նայեն ու գիտակցեն պատասխանատվությունը։ Home ֆիլմի մասին ա խոսքը։ Մտածեցի որ դատելով ֆիլմի ստեղծման թվից 2009, էդ ժամանակը արդեն անցել ա։ 
>  Ասածս էն ա որ խնդիրը նոր չի, ու բարձրաձայնվում ա շուտվանից։ Ուղղակի պետք ա ավելի շատ նյութեր հրապարակվեն ու տարածվեն։ 
> 
>  Home ֆիլմի մեջ ինձ դուր եկավ, որ մենակ չէր ասվում թե ես ինչ քխ են որ աղտոտում են բնությունը ու ինվայըրմենթըլ կատաստրոֆի են բերում, այլ նաև որ որոշկի կատեգորիայի մարդկանց համար դա գոյատևելու միջոց ա։ Նենց որ սա շատ բարդ ու կոմպլեքս խնդիր ա, որի լուծումն էլ պետք ա որ ահագին ժամանակատար լինի։


Կոլեկիվ պատասխանատվությունը գիտակցելը խիստ ժամանակատար գործընթաց ա։  :LOL:  Հետո, երևի պետք ա բախվել խնդրի հետ, որ հասկանաս գործողություններիդ հետևանքները։ Ես օրինակ երկար տարիներ խոսել եմ էկոլոգիական պատասխանատվության մասին, բայց երբեք ոչ մի գործողություն չեմ արել։ Մենակ վերջերս եմ սկսել պլաստիկը առանձին հավաքել։ Բայց ոնց որ կատարելության եմ հասցնում։ Նույնիսկ դուրսը օգտագործած պլաստիկ շշերը հավքում տուն ենք բերում, հետո հանձնում ենք։ Պայմանագիր բան ենք կնքել էն ջահելների հետ, որ հավաքում են։ Դե էն հույսով, որ ․․․․․․ բոլորս պիտի գիտակցենք․․․․ 

Կոնկրետ իմ վրա երկու դեպք ա խիստ ազդել։ Ես Մեկնոգը տեսել եմ երբ երեխա եմ եղել ու հաջորդ անգամ երբ հասուն էի․ գետը անճանաչելի ա դարձել, տեղեր կան ծերից ծեր պլաստիկի տակ ա, ու էս սաղ վերջին 20 տարում։ Ընդհանրապես Ասիայում աղտոտումը աննկարարելի չափերի ա հասնում․ Վիետնամում ու Թաիլանդում հազարավոր հեկտարներ ու ջրային տարածքներ կան, որ պլաստիկով են ծածկված։ Հաջորդ բախում ա, որը եթե պատմեին չէի հավատա, էտ 2015 թվին Աֆրիկայի ատլանտյան ափի ծածկվել են ջրիմուռներով։ Հետո իմացա, որ ֆենոմենը մենակ Աֆրիկյան չի, Ամերիկայի կողմն էլ նույն պատմությունը։ Ասում են էս հետևանք ա օվկիանոսի ջերմաստիճանի բարձրացման։ Վիճակը մոտ սենց ա լինում․



Ու գյոզալ բաունծի ափը վերանում ա․ տուրիզմ՝ ֆինիշ, ձկնորսություն՝ ֆինիշ, աղքատություն՝ վելքոմ։

----------

ivy (28.11.2018), LisBeth (25.11.2018), Ռուֆուս (25.11.2018)

----------


## LisBeth

Պլաստիկով ծածկված տարածք ասեցիր հիշեցի սա 

Բայց կարծում եմ էդքան էլ ժամանակատար չի։ Նկատի ունենալով ինֆորմացիայի տարծման ներկայիս տեմպերը։ Մյուս կողմից իմանալ դեռ չի նշանակում գիտակցել, դրա համեր երևի մարդիկ պեքտ ա իրոք շոշափելի հետևանքների ռաստվեն։

----------

ivy (28.11.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (28.11.2018), Հայկօ (26.11.2018), Տրիբուն (25.11.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

Եկա ասեմ, որ էս մի 3 տարում՝ մենակ կարմիրի տակ շարժիչը հանգցնելով, մոտ 34,5կգ CO2 էլ ես եմ խնայել ))

----------

ivy (28.11.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (28.11.2018), Տրիբուն (28.11.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Եկա ասեմ, որ էս մի 3 տարում՝ մենակ կարմիրի տակ շարժիչը հանգցնելով, մոտ 34,5կգ CO2 էլ ես եմ խնայել ))


Լիքը ավտոներ, էկո ռեժիմի տակ, կանգնելուց ավտոմատ հանգում են հիմա, չէ՞։ Լավ բան ա, բայց, ասեմ նեռվերի դեղ ա։  :LOL:  Ես մի շաբաթից չեմ դիմանում ու անջատում եմ էկո ռեժիմը։

----------


## Գաղթական

> Լիքը ավտոներ, էկո ռեժիմի տակ, կանգնելուց ավտոմատ հանգում են հիմա, չէ՞։ Լավ բան ա, բայց, ասեմ նեռվերի դեղ ա։  Ես մի շաբաթից չեմ դիմանում ու անջատում եմ էկո ռեժիմը։


Հա, պիտի ռեժիմը միացնես ու հետո` կանգնելուց, խալաստոյ գցես, որ հանգի (եթե շարժիչդ շատ ծանրաբեռնված չի էլի` փեջ, աիրկո..):

Բայց ինչի՞ա նեռվի դեղ:
Հետո հերիքա մի հատ սկոռուստի գցես` ու նորից միանումա, շարժվում ես ))

----------


## Վիշապ

ժողովուրդ, կարող է՞ մենք մոլորակի համար նույնն ենք, ինչ մեր համար վնասական բակտերեաները :Ճ
Նայենք մոլորակի բնակչության քանակի պրոգրեսին՝



Ոնց որ սուր բորբոքում լինի, բակտերիաների կտրուկ աճով: 
Մոլորակը իր բնական իմունիտետով երկար ժամանակ պայքարում էր աճի դեմ՝ հրաբուխներ, փոթորիկ, կայծակ, ջրհեղեղ, երկրաշարժ և այլն, բայց մարդկությունը վերջին տարիներս ադապտացվեց ու կատաղի բազմացավ: 
Դրանից մոլորակի տաքությունը բարձրացել է, ու վայթե հեսա «անտիբիոտիկներ» էլ թափվեն գլխներիս տիեզերքից:  :Sad: 

Հ.Գ. Կատակ եմ անում, իրականում էս ամբողջը սիմուլյացիա է, մենք ընդհամենը ինֆորմացիայի կրիչներ ենք:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (02.12.2018), Աթեիստ (29.11.2018), Գաղթական (29.11.2018), Տրիբուն (29.11.2018)

----------


## Freeman

> Հ.Գ. Կատակ եմ անում, իրականում էս ամբողջը սիմուլյացիա է, մենք ընդհամենը ինֆորմացիայի կրիչներ ենք:


Ինչը ի բացառում,  որ մենք բակտերիա ենք,  իրանք էլ են էլի ինֆորմացիա կրող

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (02.12.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ակումբի բնապահպանական թեմաներում գրել եմ, բայց ստեղ էլ գրեմ։ Էս աղջիկը մեն֊մենակ դասադուլ էր սկսել։ Վերջերս էլ էլի աչքովս ընկան հանուն շրջակա միջավայրի պաշտպանության՝ դպրոցականների դասադուլներ։ Երևի էս էկող սերունդը մեզնից մի քանի անգամ ավելի խելոք ա, ու կկարողանա սաղի հախից գալ։ Թե չէ մենք կյանքում տեղներիցս վեր չենք կենա, որ կլիմայի համար դասադուլ կամ գործադուլ անենք։ Շատ֊շատ ստորագրահավաք, ու շատ֊շատ համալսարանի ղեկավարությունը պատասխանի, որ համալսարանը լսում ա մեզ, ու կսկսեն ավելի էկո աշխատել։

----------


## Գաղթական

Սառուցյալ տարածքները գնալով պակասում են՝ պակասեցնելով նաև սպիտակ արջերի կենսական միջավայրը:

ՈՒ ահա՝ նրանք ստիպված են իրենց բնակության համար նոր տարածքներ ու սննդի նոր միջոցներ փնտրել..

----------


## Գաղթական

Բրյուսելում հետաքրքիր ձև են մտածել՝ վարորդներին հասարակական տրանսպորտ նստել մոտիվացնող:

Սարքեր են հայտնվել, որոնք մեքենայի բանալու սիգնալով տրամվայի անվճար տոմս են տալիս.

----------

Progart (08.07.2019), Varzor (08.07.2019), Աթեիստ (08.07.2019), Տրիբուն (08.07.2019)

----------

